# Vendors at the 2015 NGRC



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

While Ben and his family were out visiting all of the open Garden Railroads, I was working the vendor hall signing up vendors for the 2016 NGRC that we are holding in the San Francisco Bay Area. Part of my "job" was to get photos of the vendors for promotional purposes. I tried to figure out how to imbed the photos from my GOOGLE photo account but it doesn't seem to work...

First photo is some of the BAGRS members who made the trip to Denver to help promote our upcoming convention. We were easy to spot in our bright orange NGRC 2016 shirts

Next is Ron Gibson from Marklin / LGB

Phil Jensen and Becky Coates from Hartland Locomotive Works

Next is Brian from Colorado Model Structures

Jeff Schulze from Bridgemasters, They had quite a bit of great stuff for sale!

Ozark Miniatures was there

Polk's Generation NeXt

Mike Pyne and his Wife from Wild West Scale Model Builders. He had crashed his mountain bike and tore up his shoulder the day before! He could barely move his right arm.

More photos to follow...


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Here are some more vendors from the 2015 NGRC

Bachmann Trains had a few booths showing their stuff. They won't be coming to the 2016 NGRC because in conflicts with the NMRA National Convention.

RGS RR had a really nice display 

Stoneworks had a corner unit filled with great stuff.

Jerry Chapman of Split Jaw

Phil's Narrow Gauge was showing some finished kits

John from SG Models and some of his nice buildings

And that's me, Russ Miller with Doug Mayes at the end of the Banquet. Doug was this year's NGRC Chairman and I'm running the show next year so I hope I see you all there!

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
#ngrc2016


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Russ... Could you send me an email??? 

I have a couple of questions. 

Thanks bunches.. 

[email protected]


----------

